# More evidence that Kalifornia is nuts



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> By Ari Levy and Carole Zimmer
> 
> April 27 (Bloomberg) -- Visitors to the Gaia Napa Valley Hotel and Spa won't find the Gideon Bible in the nightstand drawer. Instead, on the bureau will be a copy of ``An Inconvenient Truth,'' former Vice President Al Gore's book about global warming.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Like we needed more proof! :wink: 
Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right Burly1, I just like to keep heaping it on lest someone forgets. I want everyone to see where liberalism gets them. This is where we will be in ten years if we are not vigilant. They are sort of our canary in the mine, or the guinea pig for the rest of America.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Over the weekend I saw an article that talked about how in Cali you can pay $120 or so night for a nice jail cell instead of being in with the general jail population.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cali is f'ed up so bad, it is hardly worth the visit, let alone living there.
no thanks.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well I would say there are plenty of other places to stay in California if you don't like the reading material!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see, so you see Lerche's book as on par with the Holy Bible? I hear people say that global warming is a religion with many liberals. Do you see that as true?


----------

